# Mobie/George ID# A1311193 & Clyde ID# A1310699



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today Mobie is still there and is now available for adoption. I have seen him on people's FB page and am hoping he will get adopted or pulled soon.





lmillette said:


> There was another senior I was checking on at the same shelter by the name of Perky who was about 10 years and I found out she was PTS for medical reasons but they couldn't tell me what the medical issue was. I just wanted to mention her here for some prayers. Bless her sweet soul.
> 
> Another Malt is in this shelter (spoke with the shelter today) by the name of Clyde who is about a year old. He has no interested parties. He is under ID# A1310699. I haven't been able to locate his adoption info on the website again but will locate it and update it here and share on FB.


I thought I would start a new thread for this. This quote above is from the original thread (link below).

I checked on Mobie again today (I did find out his real name is George!) and he is still available with no interested parties. Poor sweet little old guy. 

I also checked on Clyde (mentioned in quote above) and he was euthanized because of behavior issues.  I spoke with gentlemen at the shelter last week and he mentioned Clyde had some behavior issue. He snipping at the staff and such, but it sounded more like fear then aggression. This poor innocent dog was most likely euthanized because of fear and not aggression. I have to say if I walked the shoes of Clyde, I think I would be snippy too! Who knows what he had been through and being in a shelter is scary! I just really wished these shelters could take a few minutes to differentiate fear and aggression... Bless your soul sweet Clyde!!

Previous thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/119617-another-rescue-needs-help.html


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in tears here about Clyde. Breaks my heart. I wish too that they would see the difference between aggression and scared.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What the h*ll is wrong with these people?:angry: This is sooo wrong. Under the old management our shelter director used to do the same thing. It just doesn't seem to end....
Breaks my heart...:smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Lindsay - Clyde was under a year old. :smcry: A maltese and how big could he have been and how dangerous? Just a puppy. I'm beyond stunned. 

We have to focus our attention back on George now and see if there's some way to get him before what befalls Clyde happens to him. I hope that one of the Rescues can come through.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know the whole situation with Clyde makes me ill!! This is one thing that really burns my butt!! And it needs to change. That is something I would like to do, go around to shelters to really evaluate dogs they deem aggressive and unadoptable to really determine if it is aggression or just fear - 99% of time I bet it is fear! But I need to go to dog behavior/training school first… 

Sue, I agree. We need to see if someone can take George. I will post him FB tonight and see if I can find some of the old posts on FB when he first popped up. The shelter said he doesn't have a review date - but who really knows, huh?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh man... that breaks my heart.. :'(


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> oh man... that breaks my heart.. :'(


Courtney the other two posts you made in the rescue threads is this dog George. I sure hope someone pulls the little guy. It breaks my heart about Clyde too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay....these kind of stories break my heart. It's a crime that this poor pup was PTS because he was petrified to be in a shelter. These poor babies have no idea why they are where they are and they are full of fear. If I can help you in any way please let me know....I can make calls and follow up on things along with you. I don't want to duplicate what you or anyone else may be doing. This is soooo sad. :crying:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay....these kind of stories break my heart. It's a crime that this poor pup was PTS because he was petrified to be in a shelter. These poor babies have no idea why they are where they are and they are full of fear. If I can help you in any way please let me know....I can make calls and follow up on things along with you. I don't want to duplicate what you or anyone else may be doing. This is soooo sad. :crying:


Thanks Barbara!! It is truly said. I am posting something on my blog about this and hopefully it will get shared via FB and such. What I do is when I see a dog posted here or on FB I find out the details of the dog and call or email the shelter for information. I find out what there PTS protocol is, if the dog has a review date for PTS, and are there any interested parties. Then I post it everywhere. I wish I could do more but not being in the area it is hard. I feel like I'm not doing anything for these poor souls but have to try.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can hardly look at the posts about the dogs in the L.A. shelters anymore. WE NEED FOSTERS DESPERATELY... Our foster homes are filled. Older Maltese take far longer to place, if at all possible. Adopting people ask for young, healthy, house broke dogs and it makes us want to laugh if it wasnt so tragic. Really, they expect perfect from a dog that has been through so much. 
If anyone is willing to help with fostering or adopting, we will find the means to fly (in Cabin) a rescue to you.
Any other suggestions on how to find fosters are welcome. 
Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Thanks Barbara!! It is truly said. I am posting something on my blog about this and hopefully it will get shared via FB and such. What I do is when I see a dog posted here or on FB I find out the details of the dog and call or email the shelter for information. I find out what there PTS protocol is, if the dog has a review date for PTS, and are there any interested parties. Then I post it everywhere. I wish I could do more but not being in the area it is hard. I feel like I'm not doing anything for these poor souls but have to try.


Lindsay, whatever you can do to get the word out is a lot. We always wish we could do more but the truth is there are so many homeless animals it makes it impossible even for shelters/rescues to keep up. Hate this stuff....it makes me sad. Your a good person with a big heart!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I can hardly look at the posts about the dogs in the L.A. shelters anymore. WE NEED FOSTERS DESPERATELY... Our foster homes are filled. Older Maltese take far longer to place, if at all possible. Adopting people ask for young, healthy, house broke dogs and it makes us want to laugh if it wasnt so tragic. Really, they expect perfect from a dog that has been through so much.
> If anyone is willing to help with fostering or adopting, we will find the means to fly (in Cabin) a rescue to you.
> Any other suggestions on how to find fosters are welcome.
> Edie


It is just so sad Edie. I am talking with Judy about this issue. Hopefully more people will be able to foster and adopt these poor souls.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, whatever you can do to get the word out is a lot. We always wish we could do more but the truth is there are so many homeless animals it makes it impossible even for shelters/rescues to keep up. Hate this stuff....it makes me sad. Your a good person with a big heart!


Thank you for the nice comment Barbara. I don't deserve credit though, it is really the rescues and fosters who deserve all the credit but I try to help as much as I can. And it seems to be never ending...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, whatever you can do to get the word out is a lot. We always wish we could do more but the truth is there are so many homeless animals it makes it impossible even for shelters/rescues to keep up. Hate this stuff....it makes me sad. Your a good person with a big heart!


You're doing what you can in the best way that you can. Getting the word out. not everyone can take in all the poor fluffs that need help,it's too many with too few who care. Each person doing one little thing to help ,added to others who do another small part,all adds up to a major change.

Fosters do their part, transporters do theirs, those who pull fluffs out do theirs and if we can find them and post them and bring them to the attention of rescuers, it's our part. Rescuers, fosters and transporters can't find every fluff,they don't have the time...

I volunteer in a shelter and at one time I fostered 14 dogs, 6 cats and two skunks,on top of my own 6 dogs. 
I'm down to 5 now of my own ,one cat and have fostered a couple fluffs and helped Jason find rescue for a couple abandoned in truck stops... those rescuees, found homes through the no kill shelter I found on line. I found that shelter online by posting piccies of the dogs on FB and SM and people told me about the shelter. 
Sometimes it takes a whole "village" to save a fluff... we're the "village"...

Imagine if everyone just sat by and did nothing....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Michelle. And WOW!! It is just wonderful of you to take in all those animals. I don't even want to think what it would be like if we sat by and did nothing... Nightmare doesn't even describe it...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - any signs of movement with this guy? Is there posting on his page?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - any signs of movement with this guy? Is there posting on his page?


Sue, not that I know of. What page are you referring to?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Sue, not that I know of. What page are you referring to?


I think that sometimes I've seen things on pages about the dogs but maybe because they've come to the attention of other groups and are posted there. guess there may not be something like that for George.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I think that sometimes I've seen things on pages about the dogs but maybe because they've come to the attention of other groups and are posted there. guess there may not be something like that for George.


No I don't think so. He is posted on Bron's FB page but not sure if he is posted elsewhere.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum much in quite a while (a story for another day), but logged on yesterday and read about George. I want to help! 

I live in Charleston, WV, but if someone can work with me on figuring out how get him here, I would love to foster him. I live about 3 to 3 1/2 hours away from Pittsburgh, Columbus, Cincinnati or Cleveland, but in doing just a quick price check, it looks like a direct flight into any of these locations would be around $700. Chicago is about an 8 hour drive but I could do that. 

I have never fostered before, but one of my husband's employees was on the board of our local Humane Society and has been involved in rescue work and I'm sure she would be more than happy to help guide us. Also, our vet has been a personal friend for years and we can call her any time we need, so we wouldn't be on our own in this process. I have a lot of vacation time built up and it is my slow time at work, so I would be able to take time to get him settled in.

Honestly, whatever it takes (me flying to LA) I want save George. Just let me know what to do!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> No I don't think so. He is posted on Bron's FB page but not sure if he is posted elsewhere.


Can you post a link to Bron's Facebook?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SuziLee said:


> I haven't been on the forum much in quite a while (a story for another day), but logged on yesterday and read about George. I want to help!
> 
> I live in Charleston, WV, but if someone can work with me on figuring out how get him here, I would love to foster him. I live about 3 to 3 1/2 hours away from Pittsburgh, Columbus, Cincinnati or Cleveland, but in doing just a quick price check, it looks like a direct flight into any of these locations would be around $700. Chicago is about an 8 hour drive but I could do that.
> 
> ...


Susan
That's wonderful news. Lindsay and I have been working like crazy to try to save this boy. I'm in touch with AMA via e-mail so let me alert them to your interest and to see your post here. Thank you so much for offering and paws crossed on this one.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to fly to LA to adopt George immediately as I called the shelter and they couldn't seem to give me any guarantee that he would be safe for even a few more days.

Is there anyone who can give me a little insight into how this process works so I will know how to schedule my return flight? How much time will elapse from when I sign the papers and pay and can pick him up? Do they give the vaccinations and do the microchipping at the shelter? 

I've never flown with a dog but it appears that only a rabies certificate is required. This is the requirement for flying in WV and seems to be all that is needed to fly out of CA. I couldn't find any other requirements on the airline websites (might be flying Delta or United depending). Is that right? I know I have to call the airline in advance to arrange this.

Any info would be greatly appreciate. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Updated rabies is all I could think of. I had my shot records for Ohio to Florida, no one asked to see them... Check with California for bringing dogs out and W.V. for bringing dogs in...


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, Michelle! I did check and that's the only requirement I saw also. Just wanted to double check with people who had experience flying with fluffs.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in Chicago and could help out if you decided to drive here!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I am looking to foster. I'm in Las Vegas and have lots of experience. I do have two malts right now ages 5 and 6 from rescue and have had two seniors from rescue who are no longer with us. I heart seniors so much. I can get to L.A but not until possibly next weekend at the earliest since DH is out of the country right now.Tell me how I can help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SillieMillie said:


> I am looking to foster. I'm in Las Vegas and have lots of experience. I do have two malts right now ages 5 and 6 from rescue and have had two seniors from rescue who are no longer with us. I heart seniors so much. I can get to L.A but not until possibly next weekend at the earliest since DH is out of the country right now.Tell me how I can help.


That is wonderful! Thank you for rescuing these pups who so desperately need saving. I would send Edie who is on SM (plenty pet 20) an email. Edie is a coordinator for the AMAR or Judy an email, who is also a coordinator for the AMAR and I believe she handled the LA area where there seems to be a high need. You can find their email addresses, additional contact info, and other information on AMAR website at American Maltese Association National Rescue Program. It's just so nice to hear people offer to foster these babies. Thank you!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanted to let everyone know that George was pulled from the shelter over the weekend by Northcentral Maltese Rescue. He will be going to his foster home in Minnesota this week. YAY for George!! 

New pics of George:



















Here is the link for his adoption information:
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet7313420.html


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanted to let everyone know that George was pulled from the shelter over the weekend by Northcentral Maltese Rescue. He will be going to his foster home in Minnesota this week. YAY for George!! 

New pics of George:




















I LOVE his crooked smile!! 

Here is the link for his adoption information:
Adopt a Pet :: friendly George - Van Nuys, CA - Maltese


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAH! He sure is cute! My Rylee has a crooked smile too..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> YEAH! He sure is cute! My Rylee has a crooked smile too..


Michelle, The crooked smile just gets me. 

Margaret, it is such wonderful news!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Such a happy ending for George!!! Thank you so much to everyone involved!!


----------

